# Would you like your link on my website?



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If you would like your link posted on this site e-mail me @ [email protected] with your name, state (may include city if you want), farm name if available,what type of goats or other animals you breed,as well as at least 1 way to contact you.Please also include your website address if you have one.You can just post it on here to.If their is contact info on your website then you don't have to include it in what you give me.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sunset Lake Ranch
Harrison, Idaho
http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch
Registered and Unregistered Nigerian Dwarf
Unregistered Pygmy
Boer X
Barbados Sheep

[email protected]


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

Emerald Knoll Alpines
waverly tn
email [email protected]


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

o.k. I'll try to get them on there tonight but it might be tomorrow


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

o.k. it's all added here is the link if you would like to see the page: http://www.freewebs.com/goatsinsoutheas ... llinks.htm


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I would! :greengrin:

TwiliteMeadows
Purebred Nubians
Cashion, OK
http://www.freewebs.com/crissarenee


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love for you to put me on your site.

D&D's Majestic Fainting Farm
http://www.ddsmajesticfaintingfarm.com
Vilonia, AR
[email protected]
Registered and Unregistered Myotonics
unregistered boer crosses, 4-H projects
Commercial meat goats


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm
Nigerian Dwarf Dairy Goats
Reidsville, NC 
http://www.muddycreekgoats.com
[email protected]


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I would. I can return the favor too if you show how you want your information to read. Here's mine:

Bona Fide Dairy Goats
ADGA Registered LaManchas
Pleasant Ridge, KY 42378
http://www.freewebs.com/jklstone 
[email protected]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

End of the Line Farm
AGS registered and unregistered Nigerian Dwarfs
Southern New Jersey
http://www.endofthelinefarm.com
[email protected]


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You can add mine:

Sandy Lane Dairy Goats
ADGA registered LaManchas, Oberhasli and Grades
Northern IL
http://www.sandylanedairygoats.com
[email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ok I'll get them on as soon as I can but I have a softball game today and tomorrow,a surprise party tommorow,& a project due Mon. that I haven't even had time to start.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I finally put them on sorry I forgot.Anyone else?


----------

